# [solved] AMD64 2005.x LiveCD bootet nicht

## CBarcley

Es tut mir leid, ich bitte um Verzeihung, aber ich habe nur noch dieses WE (Frei)zeit. Darum bitte ich mein Crossposting  im AMD64 zu entschuldigen.(Originalthread: liveCD does not boot up - first amd64 X2 installation)

Gestern habe ich mein neues Asus A8V Delux mit dem AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ bekommen. Nach dem ich die ersten Startschwierigkeiten überwunden habe hab ich die LiveCD gestartet, die Festplatte formatiert usw. und gechrooted. 

Hat aber nicht funktioniert.  *damn* Ich habe versehentlich die x86 liveCD verwendet.

Ich hab die amd64 2005.1 LiveCD down geloaded, berannt und die md5 summe überprüft.  --> disk error 10 *damn* hat nicht funktioniert. 

Ich hab es nochmal gemacht, vielleicht habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht. booting .... isolinux: disk error 10 *damn* 

Ich hab die amd64 2005.0 LiveCD gesucht und gebrannt. Zuerst sah alles ganz normal aus. (boot: gentoo-nofb) aber dann rasten Schriftzeichen über den Bildschrim und der Computer froh ein mit ungefähr dem Text lesbar:

```

Process &%§ (pid: 1103331393, threadinfo *blabla* task *blabla* 

Stack : *blabla* 

Call Trace:<1>Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffff006c0d20 RIP: [<ffffffff8010e229>] 

PGD 103027 PUD 0 

Oops: 0000 [462] SMP 

CPU -1 

Modules linked in: ahci sata-qstor sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil satapromise libata sbp2 ahci1394 ieee1394 usb_storage ohci_hcd uhci_hcd ehci_hcd usbcore 

... 
```

Ich hab echt keine Idee was schief gelaufen ist. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Calvin BarcleyLast edited by CBarcley on Sun Oct 02, 2005 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Wie sicher bist Du Dir, dass der Hauptspeicher in Ordnung ist? Mal einen memtest86 durchgeführt? Hast Du RAM aus der Kompatibilitätsliste?

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen das gleiche Board in Betrieb genommen (mit 1GB Corsair 2CL TwinX und einem AMD San Diego 3700+) und habe mit 2005.1 keinerlei Probleme. Zumindestens nicht, was das Booten und die Installation angeht.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was für eine HD?

----------

## CBarcley

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Wie sicher bist Du Dir, dass der Hauptspeicher in Ordnung ist? Mal einen memtest86 durchgeführt? Hast Du RAM aus der Kompatibilitätsliste?
> 
> Ich habe vor zwei Tagen das gleiche Board in Betrieb genommen (mit 1GB Corsair 2CL TwinX und einem AMD San Diego 3700+) und habe mit 2005.1 keinerlei Probleme. Zumindestens nicht, was das Booten und die Installation angeht. 

 

@Steve 

Danke für deine Antwort. Nein, ich hab keine RAM aus der Kompatibilitätsliste da ich nämlich erst aus dem Handbuch erfahren habe.  :Neutral:  Ich lasse gerade mal den memtest86 laufen. mal sehen was der ausspruckt. 

Hast du das BIOS up gedated? Ich nämlich nicht und ich trau mich eigentlich auch nicht es zu machen. Wo hast du die 2005.1 image datei her. Kann es sein, dass meine beschädigt ist? Dann wäre aber nicht die md5sum in Ordnung gewesen, oder?

vielen Dank 

Calvin

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn Deine md5sum in Ordnung ist, ist die Datei wohl auch ok. Ich habe mein Bios bislang nicht geupdated, werde das aber noch tun. Soll mittlerweile völlig ungefährlich sein, weil man ein zerschossenes Bios irgendwie über die Rescue-CD wiederherstellen können soll. Steht AFAIR irgendwo im Handbuch. Ich habe mich aber noch nicht richtig damit beschäftigt, weil es noch soviel andere Sachen zu lernen gibt.

Momentan versuche ich gerade zu ergründen, welche Kernelkonfiguration für das Board optimal ist.

Und was den Hauptspeicher angeht ...ich habe schon von einigen gehört, dass es derbe Probleme bei RAM außerhalb der Kompatibilitätsliste geben soll ...

----------

## CBarcley

Update bezüglich memtest86:

```

Tst  Pass   Failing Adress          Good       Bad     Err-Bits  Count Chan

___  ____  

----------

## CBarcley

Ich hab die laut memtest86 defekten Ram ausgebaut und jetzt nur 512MB drin. 

Ich habe versucht die Knoppix zu booten. Das hat funktioniert, aber natürlich das chrooten nicht.

Danach habe ich mir die Universal 2005.1 CD geholt und gebrannt. Da ist das booten ein bisschen weiter gegangen. (mehr Gentoo ........<-- mehr Punkte) Dann kam wieder die Fehlermeldung fatal disk error. 

ENDLICH bin ich auf die Idee gekommen ein anderes CD Laufwerk zu verwenden. Irgendwo meinen alten 4x CDR Brenner  herausgekramt und funktioniert tadellos. 

65 minuten für's bootstrappen ist nicht schlecht finde ich (ohne Downloadzeit)

lg

Calvin

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, der X2 3800+ (und natürlich auch alle besseren X2s) ist echt ein wahres Monster, wenn's zum Compilieren geht.

Meiner hier läuft übrigens inzwischen mit 2200 Mhz (statt 2000), ohne Probleme.

Man muss aber dazusagen, dass ich momentan keinem Gamer einen X2 empfehlen würde. Grade bei cpu-limitierten Spielen wie UT2004 ist man mit einem einzelnen schnellen Core besser bedient, als mit zwei, von denen eh nur einer vom Spiel ausgelastet wird.

ChrisM

----------

## UTgamer

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ...
> 
> Man muss aber dazusagen, dass ich momentan keinem Gamer einen X2 empfehlen würde. Grade bei cpu-limitierten Spielen wie UT2004 ist man mit einem einzelnen schnellen Core besser bedient, als mit zwei, von denen eh nur einer vom Spiel ausgelastet wird.
> ...

  Habe gleichen Prozessor.

Hm, warum nicht so gut mit UT2004?

Lokal habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit der 64Bit Version (nach einer einwöchigen Installationsorgie bis das Ding überhaupt mal lief).

Im Netz habe ich allerdings schon Probleme, die ich nicht lösen kann.

Wenn es auf vielen Servern lagt, werde ich weiter abgeschossen, die Welt um mich herum läuft weiter, nur ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Habe diesbezüglich bereits einen Bugreport bei icculus veröffentlicht. Hat hier evtl. jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

----------

## CBarcley

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muss aber dazusagen, dass ich momentan keinem Gamer einen X2 empfehlen würde. Grade bei cpu-limitierten Spielen wie UT2004 ist man mit einem einzelnen schnellen Core besser bedient, als mit zwei, von denen eh nur einer vom Spiel ausgelastet wird.
> 
> ChrisM

 

Ich brauche ihn auch nicht zum spielen. Aber mein PC war jetzt 6 Jahre alt und brauchte ein neues Herz. Und dreieinhalb Tage KDE kompilieren ist auch nicht so lustig. Daher ein prozessor bei dem etwas weiter geht beim Kompileren.

lg

Calvin

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

@UTgamer: Tut mir Leid, dass ich bei deinem Problem nicht helfen kann, aber ich habe ein ähnliches, vielleicht hängt das irgendwie zusammen.

Und zwar crasht mein UT bei bestimmten Maps (z.B. ONS-TropicalNightfall) einfach. Wenn ich es über die Konsole starte, sehe ich, dass es ein Segmentation Fault ist, mehr aber halt auch nicht.

Ich hab UT2004 einfach mit emerge ut2004 installiert, Architektur ist amd64, hab ich dann automatisch die 64 Bit-Version oder gibt's für die kein Ebuild?

Was ich mit "Dual Core ist nicht so gut zum Zocken" meinte, ist, dass Spiele wie UT2004 nur einen Hauptthread haben und deshalb eben nur einen Core auslasten. Da bei X2 jetzt aber ein Core allein langsamer ist als der Core bei z.B. einem Single-Core 3800+, läuft UT dort dann auch nicht so gut.

Stell doch bei dir mal als Auflösung 640x480 und niedrige Details ein, du wirst sehen, dass deine FPS kaum mehr werden.

ChrisM

----------

## UTgamer

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> @UTgamer: Tut mir Leid, dass ich bei deinem Problem nicht helfen kann, aber ich habe ein ähnliches, vielleicht hängt das irgendwie zusammen.
> 
> Und zwar crasht mein UT bei bestimmten Maps (z.B. ONS-TropicalNightfall) einfach. Wenn ich es über die Konsole starte, sehe ich, dass es ein Segmentation Fault ist, mehr aber halt auch nicht.

 

Ich hatte tagelang so viele segfaults das ich schon am verzweifeln war. Was da geholfen hatte war eine Reinstallation der ganzen installierten Mods und Karten. Bis ich alle als zips gefunden und heruntergeladen hatte waren allein 3 Tage vergangen. Aber nun sind alle bei mir lauffähig ohne segfaults.

Hier eine Liste aller mir bekannten Mods:

Red Orchestra 3.0 - UT2004-Mod mit WKII-Szenario

= http://www.golem.de/0408/33268.html

Download = http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=begins&file=RO_Beta&action=Find

Modpack für TacticalOps:

= http://www.tactical-ops.de/

Unreal4ever:

= http://u4e.beyondunreal.com/

UT2004RPG (Mein pers. Liebling):

= http://mysterial.linuxgangster.org/UTRPG/

Shattered Oasis:

= http://www.shatteredoasis.jolt.co.uk/

Light Central Invasion:

= http://www.light-central.com/

Fraghouse:

= http://fraghouse.beyondunreal.com/

Jailbreak:

= http://www.planetjailbreak.com/

Eine ganze Sammlung von weiteren Modifications:

= http://www.planetunreal.com/hosted/mods.shtml

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ich hab UT2004 einfach mit emerge ut2004 installiert, Architektur ist amd64, hab ich dann automatisch die 64 Bit-Version oder gibt's für die kein Ebuild?

 

Habe ich auch gemacht und erhielt auch die 64 Bitversion. Leider funktionierte diese Installationsmethode nur genau einmal, was mir aber reichte, da die 32 Bit Kompatibilität und auch die Libsspeicherorte damit für UT eingetragen wurden. Ich mußte leider die 2te Drüberinstallation mit der setup Datei von der CD durchführen, was aber auch ohne Probleme eine lauffähige 64Bit Installation hervorbrachte. Dann direkt den 3355 Patch installiert der erst zu den vielen segfaults führte und diese mußten wie weiter oben beschrieben behoben werden.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Was ich mit "Dual Core ist nicht so gut zum Zocken" meinte, ist, dass Spiele wie UT2004 nur einen Hauptthread haben und deshalb eben nur einen Core auslasten. Da bei X2 jetzt aber ein Core allein langsamer ist als der Core bei z.B. einem Single-Core 3800+, läuft UT dort dann auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Stell doch bei dir mal als Auflösung 640x480 und niedrige Details ein, du wirst sehen, dass deine FPS kaum mehr werden.
> 
> ChrisM

 

Hm, bei mir läuft UT überwiegend auf dem weniger ausgelasteten 2. Prozessor. Bei 1152*864 und allen Optionen auf max erreiche ich je nach BIOS-Einstellungen 150-400 fps. Mit den Einstellungen, die den Rest des System beschleunigen (z.B. IDE/SATA Einstellungen) erreiche ich jedoch nur 55-100 fps mit meiner PCIe Asus 7800GT.

Wie kann ich den "Dedicatet Server" auf Prozessor 0, und das Spiel auf Prozessor 1 getrennt starten? Diese Möglichkeit suche ich seit ich den 64Bitter habe. Damit wäre mein Spiel das Schnellstmögliche *g*.

----------

